# Lathe bit by CNC



## WMello (Sep 6, 2017)

Made a little cradle to hold W1 square  stock on the CNC vise.







This set the the front and side relief angles.

Now I can draw the required profile in CAD and cut the bit.

Right side:



Turn cradle around for left side:



Then heat treatment and a bit of clean up with a stone, and done.

This will be especially useful to create fly cutters for the clock wheels.

Wagner


----------

